# Big Buck hot doe 1-1-19



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I saw this buck with a bedded doe who must have been hot since she had four bucks around her a decent 8pt a young 11pt with real potential a small 6pt and this Big 9pt who was bedded with but would get to his feet when the other bucks got too close. best shot I could get from 5ooyds


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

Looks like a brute, nice shot!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Saw some active scrapes at one farm I hunt today. Nice looking buck, just off been fun to watch.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

What county was that in? Hunted muzzy season over weekend and a friend in Woodsfield (Monroe county) shot what he thought was a big doe only to find out it was a shed buck. Anyone seeing and half racked bucks yet? He said one side of pedestal was healed over and the other side was fresh and still bloody on the shed buck.


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

I picked up a set of shed antlers yesterday from this season. Also have a few pics of Bucks that have already shed.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I saw a nice 8 point hanging out with 3 does yesterday. Let me get within 35 yards. Can't shoot in the city though! Must have been a doe in heat cause the big bucks don't hang in my small woods unless there's a hot doe.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Kenlow1 said:


> What county was that in? Hunted muzzy season over weekend and a friend in Woodsfield (Monroe county) shot what he thought was a big doe only to find out it was a shed buck. Anyone seeing and half racked bucks yet? He said one side of pedestal was healed over and the other side was fresh and still bloody on the shed buck.


 Clinton County


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

I saw a deer out in the field last evening it had to be a buck that shed his horns. It was the only one i saw it was about dark. The deer was very big body with a big chest, neck and a square head. So i would say it was a buck I saw.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I had a mature 8 pointer chasing 2 does Saturday evening of Muzzleloader...southern Perry Cty. He would be hanging in the cooler, but I already tagged my buck. He was a little nicer than my bow buck too!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I walked up on 3 bucks tending a hot doe Sunday, but I already have my buck. I literally walked across bean stubble & got within 75 yards of them. The biggest buck herded her into a thicket, but the smaller 2 (6 & small 8) looked dumbfounded at me !!


----------

